# Kimchi jjigae, Korean kimchi stew.



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2013)

Ingredients:

1 Tablespoon oil
1/2 yellow onion sliced
8 oz of pork sliced
3 green onions diced
1/2 Tablespoon Korean red pepper flakes
1/2 Tablespoon garlic
4 cups old sour kimchi with juice
1/4 cup extra kimchi juice
Korean style beef stock (or water)as needed 

Add oil to pot, add onion and cook until just soft.
Add pork and cook just until it's not pink.
Add red pepper flakes, garlic, kimchi and juice cook for one hour adding beef stock as needed to prevent it drying out. 




Kimchi jjigae. by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2013)

I absolutely love that stuff!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2013)

My mouth is watering!!  





> Korean style beef stock (or water)as needed


How is it different than ordinary beef stock?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> My mouth is watering!!  How is it different than ordinary beef stock?



Do not roast the bones. 

Boil them for about 30 minutes then dump out the water and clean the bones and pot. Cover with water and boil for several hours. 

Example: Recipe for Ggori Gomtang


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I absolutely love that stuff!!



Me to it just took awhile to make it really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2013)

And if we don't have Korean chile flakes, what would be a good substitute?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> And if we don't have Korean chile flakes, what would be a good substitute?



I would not add anything. Most other pepper flakes taste different. It adds a little more heat. But if your not a big fan of heat you may not need it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 5, 2013)

What a weird coincidence. We just got home from our favorite Korean restaurant and this is what I had tonight. Their version didn't look quite as pretty as yours, but it sure was delicious. Thanks for posting the recipe. I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> What a weird coincidence. We just got home from our favorite Korean restaurant and this is what I had tonight. Their version didn't look quite as pretty as yours, but it sure was delicious. Thanks for posting the recipe. I'm going to have to try this.



That is quite the coincidence.

Its been quite awhile but Hoban was one of the better Korean places in the area when I was on a project in St Paul.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> That is quite the coincidence.
> 
> Its been quite awhile but Hoban was one of the better Korean places in the area when I was on a project in St Paul.


Another coincidence... Hoban is the restaurant where we ate tonight.

I agree, they have good food. It's also somewhat inexpensive and close to where we live, so we eat there maybe once every couple of months. We have some friends who spent several years teaching in Korea who first recommended it to us. Great stuff!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Another coincidence... Hoban is the restaurant where we ate tonight.
> 
> I agree, they have good food. It's also somewhat inexpensive and close to where we live, so we eat there maybe once every couple of months. We have some friends who spent several years teaching in Korea who first recommended it to us. Great stuff!



I saw the name on one of your dishes. LOL

My hotel was in Eagan. Two other places I loved close by were Jensen's Supper Club and Mediterranean Cruise Cafe.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice one. I have a tub of store bought kimchi I'm not particularly crazy about. This will be a good way to utilize it. Thanks!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 6, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Nice one. I have a tub of store bought kimchi I'm not particularly crazy about. This will be a good way to utilize it. Thanks!



It is a good way to use up old kimchi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> I saw the name on one of your dishes. LOL
> 
> My hotel was in Eagan. Two other places I loved close by were Jensen's Supper Club and Mediterranean Cruise Cafe.


Ha ha... didn't notice the name on the dish.

Jensen's is still around, but Mediterranean Cruise went upscale and moved into a new building in Burnsville. They serve the same food, but now charge twice as much for it.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ha ha... didn't notice the name on the dish.
> 
> Jensen's is still around, but Mediterranean Cruise went upscale and moved into a new building in Burnsville. They serve the same food, but now charge twice as much for it.



Looks like I will not be going back to Mediterranean Cruise I liked the owner, as soon as he found out I had been to Jordan and liked it I was in. I just cant see paying twice the price for what they served. It was good but...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Another coincidence... Hoban is the restaurant where we ate tonight.
> 
> I agree, they have good food. It's also somewhat inexpensive and close to where we live, so we eat there maybe once every couple of months. We have some friends who spent several years teaching in Korea who first recommended it to us. Great stuff!


Ya know it says "HOBAN" on the inside of one of the bowls...


----------



## Andypants (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to go to the New No Da Ji, a defunct buffet/sushi restaurant in Baltimore, and could fill up on just their jigue[sp? - the same thing?] (which was very spicy but just a dark broth) with spring onions and rice.  It was great for clearing your sinuses.  Their bulgogi was good too, spicier than most, and they had radish kimchi.  But they went downhill and closed.


----------

